# Fear the Awesome that is My Basement!



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

This is my home theater (aka My OTHER Money Hole)

Two 7" Line Arrays (16x4" midwoofers and 4 plannar tweeters each side) <- Designed and built by me. I am planning on completely redoing the woodwork at some point soon. They have been moved around a bunch and have gotten pretty beaten up.
Two 10" dual voice coil subs 
Acer H5360 3D DLP projector
92" Elunvision screen
Behringer Super-x Pro Active Crossover
TWO Bryston 2B amps

This is all hooked up to my PC that is another money hole of mine.
Suffice to say that 3D gaming/movies is not an issue for it.


Feel free to be jealous and thanks for looking!


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm jealous
...and why is there a nunchuk?
for defending any would be intruders?? LOL


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Good questions, but I ask you this in response:
What man cave is complete without some form of weapon on the wall?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL...but wouldn't a samurai sword look cooler?
Great setup by the way.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

umm .. can i come over? LOL
my dream room right there


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice setup.

Those are fake chucks of course....cause real ones are illegal in Canada.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for killing my credibility Riceburner 

They are actually made of foam...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

not my intention...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA! Your line array is AWESOME! LOL

How did you get into building that sorta stuff?


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have always been interested in sound. For much of my teenage years i though about being a recording engineer. I was looking into buying a sweet system but at the time could not afford what I wanted. As i started looking around for deals i stumbled upon a forum, similar to this one, dedicated to DIY speaker building. 
Long story short is I found a guy selling a ton of the 4" speakers for cheap and just decided if i was going to do it, to go big.

Turns out that I get into the television industry and deal with video all day though. Isnt life funny?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't we all need more than one hobby??


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

For anyone who is interested or cares, I just spent a many weekends and WAY to much money upgrading my speakers...

I just like showing them off 

Questions/comments are more than welcome!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, your previous one is insane already and you upgraded!? You got too much money in your hands.
Anyway, I like the new subwofers. But the old tower speakers looks nicer though. Was there a noticable difference in sound with the new setup?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

How do your angel fish like the speakers?


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

@Zebrapl3co: You like the old ones better?!? In what way?

@Fish_man: The fish dont take any notice to anything Ive done with my speakers. They either dont notice, or just dont care. I also dont have any angles anymore. Im getting into rainbows instead.

ALso, for anyone who cares here is the rack that powers this beast









On an aquarium related note: one of the APC backups at the bottom of this rack powers my 90gal aquarium. I can run filters and heaters(no lights) for ~13hr off batteries 
Bring it on summer power outages!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

When 2 hobbies collide:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dsharp said:


> Thanks for killing my credibility Riceburner
> 
> They are actually made of foam...


shotgun is legal. go get one. you should protect you property from burglars

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

sig said:


> shotgun is legal. go get one. you should protect you property from burglars


Make sure you get the 8.5" Dominion Arms shotgun. 2+1 rds and Canadian legal unrestricted IIRC. Only $350 IIRC 

Anyways when I saw your first pic I was reminded of this http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=Speakers&ProductId=XRT2K that I saw at a few audio shows and in audiophile stores. For some reason it has a scary look to to all those tweeters like it's some tentacle coming after you (at an audio store in London thier shop setup with the mood lighting while they tested the audio for you had that creepy feel with the dim lighting on those speakers but the sound....OMG the sound was vibrant and highly detailed bu thte price...O..M....G you'd better sell the car first and see if you get change back)


----------

